# Energy Wave Bowstrings $45 TYD Sale-January 21, 2012



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Bump for the night shift


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Bump


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Bump


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

All orders prior to Tuesday at Noon shipped Wednesday. All orders through Wednesday night shipped today.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Alright now that post office is back open we have all orders prior to 3pm yesterday in the mail. Who would have thought we would be closing the PO on the 2nd!!!


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Bump for ya bud.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks John!

I forgot to mention $10 from every string order with Pink in it will be donated to the Susan G. Komen for the Cure at the end of the year. In 2011 thanks to the guys and girls out there ordering Pink strings and cables we donated $240. Don't be afraid to order Pink guys.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Frank2126 (May 16, 2008)

Got mine today. Matt produced nice strings, good workmanship. Thanks again.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Frank. Sunday AM Bump


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Bump for ya buddy.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

To the top for tearing my meniscus tonight


----------



## Keith G. (Dec 29, 2011)

Got mine today. They look great gonna put em' on this afternoon. Thanks again Matt.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Keith. Last day of the sale.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Do you sale Astroflight strings,thanks Badbow


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2008)

I got my Wrath strings in two days. Smooth easy transaction and they seem to be great strings so far! Thanks!!


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Strings on order thanks Badbow


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you for the new set of strings and cables they are awesome Badbow


----------

